# FreeBSD Will Pay For Some KMS & GEM Love



## ckester (Oct 23, 2010)

Interesting article today on Phoronix.

Looking forward to the day when my Pineview Atoms can use an intel video driver instead of vesa.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 25, 2010)

I love this idea. Really waiting for ogl 2.0 with gallium (that is kms-dependent as i know) on my r500.


----------

